# Bunkbed question



## Popeye1959 (Dec 2, 2009)

While the TT we currently have doesn't have bunk beds, I am looking down the road to when we move up from a Hybrid to probably a Bunkhouse model.  How hard is it to make up the beds in a bunkhouse TT with those bunk beds in it?  Neither my wife or I are getting any younger and we aren't getting any smaller either if you know what I mean.  right now it's just the two of us but will eventually take the grandkids with us.


----------



## geobuilder (Dec 28, 2009)

Re: Bunkbed question

Pull the mattress out and put on the sheets then slide them back in or use light weight sleeping bags.

 Better yet have the grandkids make the beds.


----------

